

Show HN: I wrote a secure-ish distributed P2P chat system in Go - chewxy
https://github.com/chewxy/nanjingtaxi

======
chewxy
The write up can be found here: [http://blog.chewxy.com/2014/05/30/the-
nanjing-taxi/](http://blog.chewxy.com/2014/05/30/the-nanjing-taxi/)

